# I need to paint my trailer.....



## Seth (Dec 27, 2009)

What do you guys do with your boat when you repaint your trailer? I have a 1648 and it's not the lightest with the decks and 50hp motor. I don't have any places to launch the boat for a length of time so I can work on the trailer either.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2009)

That's a very viable question, and I would be in the same position if/when I have to do mine, which has a heavy 1652 setting on it. No outboard to deal with thank goodness. I would get a roll of 4mil plastic and lots of the 3M blue painters tape from Lowe's / local hardware store and completely cover the boat, including the carpeted bunks, bow stop roller etc. Basically cover anything you don't want painted the same color as the trailer. Would also cover the tires/rims also. It will be difficult working around/under the trailer with a boat setting on it, but that's the route I would have to go.


----------



## shizzy77 (Dec 27, 2009)

I worked on my trailer before I modded the boat so I was able to just slide it off the trailer on to the lawn. 

if its too heavy to lift off do a google search for "blocking up a boat" its pretty simple.


----------



## albright1695 (Dec 28, 2009)

Like Waterwings said mask everything.Ive done mine twice over the years with boat on trailer.You just wiggle around underneath and do best you can or jack it up and block it to give you more room.If you use spray cans go back with a clear coat it will last longer and look better when finished.A scrap piece of aluminum or tin can help mask off too.Hold it one hand and spray can in the other.lol.Thats redneck ingenuity for ya.


----------



## Seth (Dec 30, 2009)

How did you guys sand the trailer down with the boat still on it? There's quite a bit of rust from the scratches that the trailer has taken over the years that I'd imagine need sanded out. Should I use an electric wheel brush and go over the trailer first or what?


----------



## Nussy (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm actually working on mine right now. I'm using a grinder with a a heavy duty wire wheel. I bought a variety pack at Harbor Freight and I'm finding that the best one the wire wheel with the thick twisted wire.
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=90976




The twisted wire cup brush doesn't work bad either. 
It's a really mess, dust everywhere. The best thing I did was buy a good respirator before I started.


----------



## Monarkman (Dec 30, 2009)

This might seem a little radical (excessive)...my trailer was real rusty so I wanted to sand blast it as a first step to painting....the boat at the time was a early 70's huge 18ft. Crestliner with a 55 HP Evinrude...console steering... no way to sand blast with it on and no way to get it off....(did not think about blocking)...

So... I went to craigs list....bought a crappy trailer that would fit might boat....put the Crestlineer on it...sand blasted, wire brushed and painted the trailer with plenty of room to work on it...then when it was finished, I put the boat back on it and did a quick sand and paint the other trailer and ended up selling it for $50.00 more than I paid....


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Dec 30, 2009)

I used a car jack to raise the back end and put jack stands with 2x4 laying across to hold it up.Then i took a large strap and a come along to pull the front up .Worked like a charm,just need a tree and ur good to go.


----------



## shizzy77 (Dec 31, 2009)

I spoent a few hours wire wheeling mine as well. if there is a way to get the boat off the trailer I would do so. makes the whole process easier.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 31, 2009)

tell your buddys to get off there butts and help lift 

if its that heavy id block up behind the trailer at the same heigth so you can just slide'r back


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 5, 2010)

If you lower the front of your trailer as low as it will go, you can put jack stands underneath the boat in the back at the stern. Use ply wood or 2x4's with carpet and raise the jack stands until they are tight under the boat or at least as high as they will go. Then you can raise the trailer in the front with the trailer jack.(make sure you loosen the strap at the bow stand) This will raise the back of the boat off the trailer. Now you can either use a car jack under the front with plywood and carpet or you could hang it from a tree/garage support beam. I have done it with the car jack, but you have to raise it up and move the trailer until it is hitting the trailer and then let it down and re position the jack and do it again. Sometimes you will have to do this several times until the trailer is no longer in the way. Now you have your boat off the trailer, just make sure to block it well so it does not fall off.


----------



## khughes2345 (Feb 7, 2010)

i have an older lund 14 footer V bottom. to repaint the trailer i just lifted the front and my dad and brother lifted the back and we set it on some sawhorses for a few weeks. Took the trailer in to have it sandblasted and sanded off all the old paint on the boat. Had to do it all again when we painted the boat.


----------



## lswoody (Mar 1, 2010)

shizzy77 said:


> I worked on my trailer before I modded the boat so I was able to just slide it off the trailer on to the lawn.
> 
> if its too heavy to lift off do a google search for "blocking up a boat" its pretty simple.





Blocking up a boat, learn something new here everyday.


----------



## Seth (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the trailer wire wheeled and then coated with Rustoleum Rusty Metal primer. Now it's ready for some paint. Did you guys use high gloss or satin paint? How many coats should I use? I figured on doing two coats. Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 8, 2010)

I repainted my trailer glossy white with blue carpet on the bunks.
I did two coats of rustoleum paint. It's only been 2 years but it's holding up great.


----------



## lswoody (Apr 10, 2010)

I painted my trailer last year. I used a wire brush, then wiped it down with rag soaked in paint thinner. I then put a coat of Rustoleum's Rusty Red Primer on and then put on 2 coats of Rustoleum's Barn Red paint. Has held up good so far.


----------



## wolfmjc (Apr 11, 2010)

well i have a 1652 with a 50 hs nissan and this was how i moved my boat off, took 2 5ton adjustable car stands and 2 2x4 pieces to put on top of the stands at the back of the boat behind the trailer, then had a friend or friends use a 4x4 braced on a jackstand or stack of large bricks lever the front of the boat up and set 4x4 on second set of bricks so that boat is above trailer....a safer way is to use a engine puller on the front with it extended so it is out of the trailers way to lift the boat...be careful as if you dont lift strait up you could tip or roll the boat off the rear stands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! #-o


----------



## Seth (Apr 11, 2010)

We had several tires laying around the shop so I just used those to support the hull. I used dad's Kubota tractor to pull the boat about 3/4 the way off the trailer, which was still hooked to the truck. I then used a couple tires to support the back and then a couple more to support the front of the hull. At first I just left the front on the ground, but they said chance of rain so I lifted it and stuck tires under it so that if it rained I wouldn't have a bunch of water stuck at the front.

When I go to put it back on the trailer, I'll hook the tractor bucket to the bow eye, lift it, back trailer far enough to put it back down, and then lift back of the hull and have somebody pull the front of the hull up the trailer while I move forward with the tractor.

Here's a pic of it off the trailer....


----------



## ober51 (Apr 11, 2010)

I just had to do this. I just sold my too small trailer and blocked up my boat. I tied the back of my boat to a tree, blocked all the way up to the hull (three cinder blocks), unhooked the winch, hooked up the trailer, and pulled the trailer out until the back fell onto the cinder blocks ($1.30 each from Home Depot). I moved forward a bit more, blocked the hull again in two spots and then pulled the rest of the trailer out, the rest of the boat fell onto the blocks and voila, boat is on the blocks, trailer is free. I had a few cinderblocks around, bought another 10 and put old rags on top of the blocks as not to scratch the hull, and it wasn't that hard to do. I had my father and neighbor stay on either side of the boat to make sure nothing went wrong, and it didn't as long as you go slow. I will post a pic later if I remember.


----------



## basshunter25 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok looks like you got it figured out but I thought I would post some pics of how i did it. First I lowered the front and put a stout bench underneath the boat. Then I put blocks on both sides just outside of the width of the trailer tires. had my buddy lift the front and placed a 10 ft aluminum c channel with some carpet on it on the blocks. Then just drove the trailer out. Im sure not everyone has 10 ft of heavy duty aluminum c channel but something strong and comparable would work.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 28, 2010)

i went with 3 coats primer and 3 coats top paint.


----------

